# planetganja shut down?



## FISHGUTS (Feb 28, 2009)

what happend to the planettganja web site? fed's closed it down. this site next?


----------



## fdd2blk (Feb 28, 2009)

start rumors much?


----------



## Chiceh (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup. I never heard of the site you mentioned. This place is as safe as our members keep it.


----------



## bobmastouras (Feb 28, 2009)

&#913;&#923;&#913;&#925;&#921;&#913; &#932;&#921; &#917;&#915;&#921;&#925;&#917; &#924;&#917; &#932;&#927; planet???????????????????????


----------



## blzbob (Feb 28, 2009)

Welcome to Rollitup


----------



## bobmastouras (Apr 24, 2009)

what happend to the planettganja web site?


----------



## lowrdr (Apr 29, 2009)

well the planetganja site has been unavailable for ages. so i assuming that it has been shut down! what a pain in the ass as i was in the middle of a grow diary! i have created an official autoflowering and lowryder crosses thread for the autoflowering lovers of planetganja that are now homeless . it can be found in the indoor section as there is currently no autoflowering section.


----------



## meofcurse (May 8, 2009)

nai re pousth mou htan kai to ellhniko.ante tora na synenoitheis edo pera.xixi


----------

